# Wanted projects or complete



## ratrodz (Sep 2, 2015)

Like the title says, projects or complete! I'm looking for silverking flocycle or 26x or the camelback.  Also interested in firestone bullnose,  Hiawatha arrow,  shelby airflow and even bluebird. Pm with pics and prices please!


----------



## Handyman (Sep 2, 2015)

Iver Johnson Camelback ??  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ratrodz (Sep 2, 2015)

Handyman said:


> Iver Johnson Camelback ??  Pete in Fitchburg




No, the silverking aluminum camelback


----------



## bricycle (Sep 2, 2015)

Ahh.... what you really need are some TOC cycles, I can help with that!


----------



## ratrodz (Sep 2, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Ahh.... what you really need are some TOC cycles, I can help with that!




Have a passion for vintage tank bikes and 30's aluminum bikes, lol!!!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 2, 2015)

ratrodz said:


> Have a passion for vintage tank bikes and 30's aluminum bikes, lol!!!




How 'bout a 33-34 Shelby Lindy? post#2: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?76903-28-Lindy


----------



## ratrodz (Sep 2, 2015)

bricycle said:


> How 'bout a 33-34 Shelby Lindy? post#2: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?76903-28-Lindy




That's a very nice bike, not what I'm looking for though.


----------



## ratrodz (Sep 5, 2015)

Had some very nice bikes offered! Still looking for the right one!!


----------



## ratrodz (Sep 12, 2015)

Bump


----------



## ratrodz (May 1, 2016)

Hmmm


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 1, 2016)

Your a hoarder!


----------



## zephyrblau (May 19, 2016)

ratrodz said:


> No, the silverking aluminum camelback




umhhh... Silver King aluminum camelback ? can you enlighten me please ?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 21, 2016)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 21, 2016)

It's a rare bird...and could be many things...


----------



## zephyrblau (Jun 2, 2016)

I'll agree with you on both counts! ... and maybe it's a Silver King, but maybe not.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 2, 2016)

That may be an elgin pigeon. One model down from an Elgin Gull. Very cool looking bike!


----------



## ratrodz (Jan 2, 2017)

Only looking for silverkings at the moment!


----------



## ratrodz (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## ratrodz (Jan 11, 2017)

Silverkings


----------



## Pookie42 (Jan 11, 2017)

I've been called a silverking because of my grey sideburns and I'm cheap[emoji92]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ratrodz (Jan 18, 2017)

Pookie42 said:


> I've been called a silverking because of my grey sideburns and I'm cheap[emoji92]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol...glad to see you on @Pookie42 !


----------



## JOEL (Jan 18, 2017)

I have a complete Flocycle for sale.


----------



## ratrodz (Mar 26, 2017)

Bump


----------

